# Index of JACE's 100 Favorite Classical Recordings: 51 - 100



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*NOTE:* 
The recordings are listed in _alphabetical_ order (by each composer's last name), *not in order of preference*.

See other index for entries 1 - 50.

51. Mahler: Symphony No. 6 / Sir John Barbirolli, New Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI)
52. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde / Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian RSO, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt (Audite)
53. Mahler: Symphony No. 9 / Bruno Walter, Columbia SO (Sony)
54. Mozart: The Magic Flute / Karl Böhm, BPO, Evelyn Lear, Roberta Peters, Fritz Wunderlich, et al (DG)
55. Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 21 & 26 / Casadesus, Szell, Cleveland O, et al (Sony)
56. 
57. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Kodály: Háry János; Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé / George Szell, Cleveland O (Sony)
58. Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 4 "Inextinguishable" & 5 / Ole Schmidt, LSO (Regis)
59. Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 2, 3, 5, 9 / Yefim Bronfman (Sony)
60. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8; Rachmaninov: 6 Moments Musicaux / Lazar Berman (DG)
61. Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 / Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (DG)
62. Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead / Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg SO (EMI)
63. Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 / Gennady Rozhdestvensky, LSO (MCA Classics)
64. Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 / Leopold Stokowski, National PO (EMI)
65. Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 4 / Tamás Vásáry, Yuri Ahronovitch, LSO (DG)
66. Rachmaninov: Music for Solo Piano; *Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini / Jean-Philippe Collard, *Michel Plasson, O National du Capitole de Toulouse (EMI)
67. Rachmaninov: Preludes (complete) / Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)
68. Ravel: Trio; Violin Sonata; Sonata Posthumous / Jean-Philippe Collard, Augustin Dumay, Frédéric Lodéon (Pathe Marconi/EMI)
69. Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit; Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 6 / Ivo Pogorelich (DG)
70. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade; Stravinsky: Song of the Nightingale / Fritz Reiner, CSO (RCA)
71. Rimsky-Korsakov: Sym. No. 2 "Antar"; Russian Easter Overture; Capriccio espagnol / Hermann Scherchen, LSO (Tahra)
72. Schubert: The Last Four Quartets / Quartetto Italiano (Philips)
73. Schubert: String Quintet, D956 / Yo-Yo Ma, Cleveland Quartet (Sony)
74. 
75. Schubert: Piano Sonatas Nos. 19, D958 & 20, D959 / Maurizio Pollini (DG)
76. Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 8 "Unfinished" & 9 "The Great" / George Szell, Cleveland O (Sony)
77. Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 4 / James Levine, Philadelphia O (Sony/RCA)
78. Schumann: Carnaval; Fantasiestücke / Arthur Rubinstein (RCA)
79. Scriabin: Piano Sonatas / Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)
80. Scriabin: Symphonies Nos. 1-3; Le Poème de l'Extase / Vladimir Ashkenazy, DSO Berlin, RSO Berlin (Decca)
81. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande; Webern: Passacaglia / Christoph Eschenbach, Houston Symphony (Koch)
82. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4 / Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow PO (Melodiya/MHS)
83. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5; Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring / Lorin Maazel, Cleveland O (Telarc)
84. Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 10 / Yevgeny Mravinsky, Leningrad PO (BMG/Melodiya)
85. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 / Bernard Haitink, Concertgebouw O (Decca)
86. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar" / Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow PO, Arthur Eizen (bass), USSR Russian Male Chorus (Angel/Melodiya)
87. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 / Maksim Shostakovich, Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra (Angel/Melodiya LP)
88. Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 15 / Taneyev Quartet (Melodiya/Columbia)
89. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1; Cello Concerto No. 1 / Oistrakh, Mitropoulos, NYPO; Rostropovich, Ormandy, Philadelphia O (Sony)
90. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87 / Vladimir Ashkenazy (Decca)
91. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 & 4 / Sir John Barbirolli, Hallé O (EMI)
92. Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra (Columbia/Sony)
93. Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5, 6, 7 / Vladimir Ashkenazy, Philharmonia O (Decca)
94. Stravinsky: Pétrouchka; Le sacre du printemps / Pierre Boulez, NYPO, Cleveland O (Sony)
95. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4; 1812 Overture; Marche slave / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O (Sony)
96. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5; Serenade for Strings / Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O (Sony)
97. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto; Sibelius: Violin Concerto / David Oistrakh, Eugene Ormandy, Philadelphia O (Sony)
98. Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony (Symphony No. 2) / Sir Adrian Boult, LPO (EMI)
99. 
100. Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music; Five Mystical Songs; Fantasia on Christmas Carols; Flos Campi / Matthew Best, Corydon Singers, English CO, Thomas Allen, Nobuko Imai (Hyperion)


----------

